
Jet Blue, Delta, and American Airlines strongly encourage use of face masks - bookofjoe
https://www.frommers.com/blogs/passportable/blog_posts/jetblue-delta-american-change-course-and-mandate-face-masks
======
bookofjoe
>JetBlue to require passengers to wear masks starting May 4

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/jet...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/jetblue-
to-require-passengers-to-wear-masks-starting-
may-4/2020/04/28/3a235aaa-88f1-11ea-ac8a-fe9b8088e101_story.html)

